# Malaysia bans vaping for those born after 2005



## Hooked (11/2/22)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...rce=nl&utm_medium=news&utm_campaign=nid-12113
10 Feb. 2022

"Last week, Planet of the Vapes reported how Malaysia was adopting a progressive approach by regulating vaping for harm reduction. The move was welcomed by the Coalition of Asia Pacific Tobacco Harm Reduction Advocates (CAPHRA). Last Friday, the Ministry of Health added a clarification that means access to harm reduction products will be banned to anyone born after 2005...

Some may wonder if pressure has been brought to bear as the Malaysian government has done a partial backtrack. On Friday, it explained that the smoking ban planned for anyone born after 2005 is not going to be restricted to tobacco products...

The announcement was made by Health Minister Khairy Jamaluddin at an executive board meeting of the World Health Organisation in Geneva. Coincidentally, the billionaire Michael Bloomberg is the WHO’s Global Ambassador for Noncommunicable Diseases and Injuries and has been pushing for harsh anti-vape/harm reduction policies.

Any Malaysian who is currently 17 years old and addicted to smoking despite not being able to legally buy tobacco products will now be banned from accessing legal vapes during the course of their life. Authorities hope that continuing to not being able to buy cigarettes legally is all that it will take to encourage them to quit..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (11/2/22)

Hooked said:


> https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...rce=nl&utm_medium=news&utm_campaign=nid-12113
> 10 Feb. 2022
> 
> "Last week, Planet of the Vapes reported how Malaysia was adopting a progressive approach by regulating vaping for harm reduction. The move was welcomed by the Coalition of Asia Pacific Tobacco Harm Reduction Advocates (CAPHRA). Last Friday, the Ministry of Health added a clarification that means access to harm reduction products will be banned to anyone born after 2005...
> ...



Bloomberg is to the WHO what the Gupta's were to South Africa.

How long are we going to tolerate this egomaniac to singlehandedly (With the help of his close buddy Jacob Gates) run the WHO?

Rant over.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

